# circle jig



## Gerald Lutness (Apr 12, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can get plans for a simple circle jig. Also a manual for a Craftsman router model 315.240270. Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

for the circle jig...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

for your manual...
this is all we gots...
https://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/
BTW.. your router was made by Ryobie if that's any help...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The simplest circle jig I've ever seen is one made by past member Derek Willis. It's just a piece of shop scrap wide enough for the router to sit stably on that has been drilled with a hole the same size as the O.D. of a guide bushing. You then install the guide bushing on your router and stick it in the hole and then drive a nail through your jig and into the center of where you want the circle.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

*Round Disk with Router*

Gerald - what are your projects that require round disks ?
a long base plate made out of thin material like plexiglass
or similar material is the norm. there are jigs for bandsaws as well
that are different than the ones used for a router.
sign makers (such as myself) often have to make round signs so they
will have several jigs in the shop. what are you making ??
there is no size limit as to how big you can cut a round disk with a router.









.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Here’s my version - all ready to cut a 15” diameter face in Cherry for a reproduction antique school clock...made good use of that dreaded Bosch base too.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

there's always Jasper...
https://www.woodcraft.com/products/large-7-to-52-3-4-circle-router-jig


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I have both the Craftsman and Bosch edge guides. The Bosch is far and away the more useful and better designed.
It comes with an infinitely adjustable circle cutting attachment (within its range...up to 32")
At approx. 2 min into this vid... 



 .it illustrates the circle cutting function.
Seems like it'd be a very simple project to make a DIY rig.
I measured the Craftsman guide rods on mine, they're .048" ie 1/4" rod.
And the rod distance apart (on mine) is 4 7/8" on ctrs.
Check with your router to confirm, but those really are all the measurements you need to whip one up.
Other members have posted pics of their DIY edge/circle cutting guides in the past.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

My Jasper cost me nothin’ but an hour of layout, cutting and drilling. Here it is making the cuts on some Cherry for an antique wall clock reproduction. It’s hitting perfectly and the plunge makes depth control a breeze!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I have both the Craftsman and Bosch edge guides. The Bosch is far and away the more useful and better designed.
> It comes with an infinitely adjustable circle cutting attachment (within its range...up to 32")
> At approx. 2 min into this vid... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4kSqS1K7SY .it illustrates the circle cutting function.
> Seems like it'd be a very simple project to make a DIY rig.
> ...


And the rod length can be changed to what you need...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

two of those units (opposing) on a router is a really slick way to cut grooves...


----------

